
How the Times Zeroed in on Key Facts in 900 Pages of Documents in 10 Minutes - panarky
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/26/reader-center/times-documents-reporters-cohen.html
======
smn1234
In some part by leveraging an optical character recognition tool to do keyword
searches

